# Learning Tools



## CMBA4 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi All,

I am trying to learn anesthesia billing. Are there any books/tools that I can either get or look up to help teach me how to bill for an anesthesia provider? What is the best way for me to learn.

Please help.

Thanks!
CMBA


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 17, 2013)

http://www.audioeducator.com/speakers/index/speaker/43

The above is from audioeductor with Kelly Dennis,MBA, ACS-AN, CANPC, CHCA, CPC, CPC-I


----------



## CMBA4 (Jan 20, 2013)

Great Thank You!


----------

